# Burning Tires?



## barnumb (Dec 16, 2010)

I am short on wood and need to keep the house warm. I have been mixing it with my wood in the house. What do you guys think?


----------



## mga (Dec 16, 2010)

> What do you guys think?



i think you're breaking our balls.


----------



## John R (Dec 16, 2010)

I think your going to have a smokey mess.


----------



## ziggo_2 (Dec 16, 2010)

Ill be the first to laugh....Ha


----------



## barnumb (Dec 16, 2010)

The worst part is the snow around the house is always black.


----------



## wdchuck (Dec 16, 2010)

Someone unlock the koop.


----------



## mga (Dec 16, 2010)

barnumb said:


> The worst part is the snow around the house is always black.



on the bright side...the snow will melt faster in the sun.


----------



## yooper (Dec 16, 2010)

When I burn old tires I usually like to have them stacked up about 12 feet high on a metal post...usually takes a few years to get the tires that high. but o what a bonfire it is....


tires are for burnen out side silly...not in the wood stove.


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 16, 2010)

They do burn best if filled with used oil.:biggrinbounce2:

See details in other post on logs in oil recipe.


----------



## lfnh (Dec 16, 2010)

logbutcher said:


> They do burn best if filled with used oil.:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> See details in other post on logs in oil recipe.



Gotta go with the used oil. Skeeter contol, ya know Public Health and all that.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 16, 2010)

barnumb said:


> I am short on wood and need to keep the house warm. I have been mixing it with my wood in the house. What do you guys think?



Why on earth would you be burning tires to keep the house warm?!

Is there some daftness bug running around Michigan?

Used tires are for creeks, rivers, streams, ponds, and lakes. 
They have no business in wood burning appliances.

Now old diesel fuel soaked burlap bags on the other hand; That might be just the thing!!







Disclaimer: Please do not burn anything other than approved materials in any appliance!!


----------



## LT100 (Dec 16, 2010)

My "Troll Alert" is going off like crazy......


----------



## Ductape (Dec 16, 2010)

I also burn old tires in my woodstove. It doesn't matter though, because I have an EPA stove that burns so clean there is no smoke...... so all is good for my neighbors.


----------



## lfnh (Dec 16, 2010)

PA Plumber said:


> Why on earth would you be burning tires to keep the house warm?!
> 
> Is there some daftness bug running around Michigan?
> 
> ...



lmao :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cat-face timber (Dec 16, 2010)

:notrolls2:


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 16, 2010)

either burn them or bury them your choice. go for it,you insured?


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 16, 2010)

Ductape said:


> I also burn old tires in my woodstove. It doesn't matter though, because I have an EPA stove that burns so clean there is no smoke...... so all is good for my neighbors.



Nice. So you're actually doing the environment a favor.

After the burn, if you would recycle all of the steel out of the tire, that would be the ticket!


----------



## branchbuzzer (Dec 16, 2010)

LT100 said:


> My "Troll Alert" is going off like crazy......



Yeah, but you still posted a response didn't ya? That means you're no better than....than.....wait a minute......

DOH!!!!!!!!! :bang:






Homer's Brain: Don't you get it? You've gotta use reverse psychology.
Homer: That sounds too complicated.
Homer's Brain: OK, don't use reverse psychology.
Homer: All right, I will!


----------



## Suz (Dec 16, 2010)

logbutcher said:


> They do burn best if filled with used oil.:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> See details in other post on logs in oil recipe.



This story might sound like a pile of BS, but MANY years ago when burning tires was still vogue and the EPA was just someone's nightmare, we were going to burn a brush pile to have an area to warm up while cutting wood, and get rid of the brush.
So, we put this tire under the brush and poured some chainsaw gas in the tire. We stood back and threw a match in the gas. Hum, it snuffed the match out without so much as a flicker of a flame. Did I mention it was cold? 
We put another light "strike anywhere wooden match" into the gas without any success. Finally we had to put some paper in the tire along with the gas. The paper finally started on fire, warmed up the gasoline enough to make some fumes, these started on fire and finally got the tire going which got the brush hot enough to ignite. Did I say it was cold out that day?
It was so darned cold that gasoline wouldn't even ignite until you warmed it up.
BTW, tire burning should only be done at night!


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Dec 16, 2010)

Not talking about burning tires here - but -

Years ago.

Not done by me but I was present.

Big, big brush pile at the shore by a lake cottage.

Add gas to the brush pile.

Toss a match.

Boom! - made the fish jump out of the water all over the lake.

Interesting.

Shari


----------



## lfnh (Dec 16, 2010)

Whew! Glad this thread got settled in 20 posts.

The *Soaking firewood in old used motor oil?*
thread is still going strong at 138.


----------



## chuckwood (Dec 16, 2010)

*I think....*



barnumb said:


> I am short on wood and need to keep the house warm. I have been mixing it with my wood in the house. What do you guys think?



I'd first like to know how you cut the tires up into small enough chunks to fit in your heater. That must be one interesting saw you're using.


----------



## yooper (Dec 16, 2010)

O goody its story time.........


Back in the day of tire burnen and when I first bought my house here that I live in. I cleaned out my barn that was o so full of useless #### that the last owner left. there was also well I would say about 50 to 75 tires. Well it was a dark and stormy night, well not stormy just good and dark. there was about 3 feet of snow on the ground and I had a few beers so I figured it would be a good night for a FIRE!..well I started the garbage pile (which was mostly crap made of wood and cardboard some plastic) on fire and when it was about done I remembered the big tire pile behind the barn...hell I thought I could get rid of these by torching them. Well after the first 10 or so I threw on I couldn't resist and made many trips that night burning tires. I even remembered the old council tv in the garage...now that thing went up like about 20 tires burning at the same time...lucky I live in the woods. Well at about 4 in the morning and I figured it was time for bed and after 20 beers or so and humping tires I was dog tired. I went to bed and the wife was asleep. the next morning she woke up before me and must have been half asleep when she woke up and saw me lying there. I heard her scream and jump out of the bed. well to make a long story short my face was black as coal and my blond hair to. not to mention half of it was singed off and I was not looken like my self. I always giggle about it when I think about it...she doesn't did I ever make a mess out of the end of the bed and my pillow. just thought I would share.


----------



## yooper (Dec 16, 2010)

chuckwood said:


> I'd first like to know how you cut the tires up into small enough chunks to fit in your heater. That must be one interesting saw you're using.



sawzall cuts tires pretty good. my uncle makes horse swings for kids out of them. that's what he uses.. I think..


----------



## barnumb (Dec 16, 2010)

chuckwood said:


> I'd first like to know how you cut the tires up into small enough chunks to fit in your heater. That must be one interesting saw you're using.



I use an old buzzsaw hooked up to an old binder v8 engine and trans. I welded a chunk of 10" well pipe to the park brake drum and have a flat belt from an old round bailer to turn the saw. The saw has some big abrasive wheels i got at a yard sale on it. I dont have a good radiator so I run the hoses in a 55 gallon drum and add cold water if it gets too hot.


----------



## yooper (Dec 16, 2010)

barnumb said:


> I use an old buzzsaw hooked up to an old binder v8 engine and trans. I welded a chunk of 10" well pipe to the park brake drum and have a flat belt from an old round bailer to turn the saw. The saw has some big abrasive wheels i got at a yard sale on it. I dont have a good radiator so I run the hoses in a 55 gallon drum and add cold water if it gets too hot.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 16, 2010)

And man do they put off some heat, has someone figured out the BTU's of a good tire fire?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stevephillips (Dec 16, 2010)

Years ago there was a salvage yard that I used to go to that had a wood stove in their shop made out of a huge steel tank of some sort. The door to the stove was more than large enough to toss tires in, and they kept a big stack of tires by it that they tossed in when they got cold. 

The shop itself was just an uninsulated metal building. I was there one cold day when they tossed a few tires in the stove; it glowed a dull orange and the building got very warm.

I've lit a good number of wet brush piles on fire using a tire and some diesel.


----------



## Ductape (Dec 16, 2010)

yooper said:


> well to make a long story short my face was black as coal and my blond hair to. not to mention half of it was singed off and I was not looken like my self. I always giggle about it when I think about it...she doesn't did I ever make a mess out of the end of the bed and my pillow. just thought I would share.





And now I know why your nick-name is Bojangles !!!


----------



## lfnh (Dec 16, 2010)

yooper said:


> O goody its story time.........
> 
> 
> Back in the day of tire burnen and when I first bought my house here that I



Yikes Yoop. whatd ya do, burn the barn the next day :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rottiman (Dec 16, 2010)

Not only good for keeping the house warm, but also great for smoking your venison......................Bon Apetit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:notrolls2:


----------



## bobt (Dec 16, 2010)

I just have to jump in here regaiding big fires and tires.

In my hometown in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan when I was growing up, we did not have fireworks.

We had bonfires. Let me explain.

The town was split into roughly equal locations which were located about 5 miles apart, and every year on the third of July at dusk we held a competition that was based on which part of town could build the biggest bonfire. 

Our town had an iron mine where most of the men worked. The mine had huge trucks with 6-8 foot tires. Those tires wore out and were put into a "boneyard". It was tradition that those tires could be hauled away for the 4th of July bonfire. Typically there were at least twenty of these very large tires in each bonfire.

So these huge tires and every other car and truck tire in the area were horded and hauled to the site of the bonfires. Also if a house were to be torn down, the wood, shingles, etc were used to build up the bonfire. Then some of the older teenagers and twentysomethings would go to work and cut down trees to add to the fires as well,

Needless to say, the fires were about 40-50 feet high and wide by the time they were lit at dark. 

The fires belched columns of black smoke hundreds of feet in the air, and actually burned for weeks.

I lived in the North part of town, but the South always won, Haha!

Bob


----------



## Ed*L (Dec 16, 2010)

barnumb said:


> I am short on wood and need to keep the house warm. I have been mixing it with my wood in the house. What do you guys think?



You ain't borrowing my Cutquik any more. 



Ed


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## johnnylabguy (Dec 16, 2010)

bobt said:


> I just have to jump in here regaiding big fires and tires.
> 
> In my hometown in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan when I was growing up, we did not have fireworks.
> 
> ...



I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that's probably not a "tradition" that's been kept alive!! LOL! Ahhhh.... the good ole days. Makes me want to look at my foot bones on the x-ray machine at the shoestore while smokin' a Lucky Strike.


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 16, 2010)

This stuff makes great kindling for burning tires:


----------



## bobt (Dec 16, 2010)

johnnylabguy said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that's probably not a "tradition" that's been kept alive!! LOL! Ahhhh.... the good ole days. Makes me want to look at my foot bones on the x-ray machine at the shoestore while smokin' a Lucky Strike.



Oh no the bonfire tradition died quite a number of years ago. I think the fire department had a bit to say about it, as they had to be out all night putting out brush fires close to the area. Less important I think were pollution issues. Haha!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 17, 2010)

Ahh, the good ole days. I miss the heat from a good old F-78/14. Dangblasted long lasting radial tires came along and all but dried up my supply of wore out tires. I was forced to switch to wood, and now have terminal cases of CAD and FAD. Thanks for nothing Goodyear and Firestone!


----------



## Suz (Dec 17, 2010)

*Now here is a tire fire!*


----------



## barnumb (Dec 17, 2010)

unclemoustache said:


> This stuff makes great kindling for burning tires:



Great idea, we have a park just down the road. I wonder if I soaked them in used oil if they would burn even better?


----------



## Walt41 (Dec 17, 2010)

What you need to burn tires is about 450hp and a manual tranny, I recommend coming off the line at about 6k and side stepping the clutch...good god, I feel like backing the vette out and burning the tires to the rims right now, too bad it is snowing.


----------



## Whitespider (Dec 17, 2010)

Well now, ain't this thread a *Big Joke* for y'all.
But, did y'all know that in most parts of the US it's perfectly legal to burn tire for heating fuel?
Did y'all know that nearly half the used tires are indeed burned as heating fuel?
Did y'all know that the EPA supports burning tires as heating fuel?

Rather than make a bunch of arguments I'll just copy and paste the pertinent parts of just one EPA publication, and I'll put the link to it at the end if'n you'd like to read the entire (pun intended) publication.

"_*Tire-Derived Fuel*
Scrap tires are used as fuel because of their high heating value. ...is considered a beneficial use - it is better to recover the energy from a tire rather than landfill it. In 2003, 130 million scrap tires were used as fuel (about 45% of all generated)...
Tires can be used as fuel either in shredded form - known as tire-derived fuel (TDF) - or whole, depending on the type of combustion device. Scrap tires are typically used as a supplement to traditional fuels such as coal or *wood*.
There are several advantages to using tires as fuel:
* Tires produce the same amount of energy as oil and 25% more energy than coal
* The ash residues from TDF may contain a lower heavy metals content than some coals.
* Results in lower NOx emissions when compared to many U.S. coals, particularly the high-sulfur coals.
EPA supports the highest and best practical use of scrap tires in accordance with the waste management hierarchy, in order of preference: reduce, reuse, recycle, waste-to-energy, and disposal in an appropriate facility.
In 2003, more than 290 million scrap tires were generated... ...130 million were reused as tire-derived fuel (TDF)...
Based on over 15 years of experience... ...EPA recognizes that the use of tire-derived fuels is a viable alternative to the use of fossil fuels._"

And here's the link if'n you want to read the publication;
http://www.epa.gov/osw/conserve/materials/tires/tdf.htm

By the way, here in Iowa and in many other states it's still acceptable (and legal) to use tires to start brush fires and such.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Dec 17, 2010)

I have found that when burning tires they smoke a lot less when soaked in transformer oil or mixed with penta treated wood.


----------



## mga (Dec 17, 2010)

yooper said:


> O goody its story time.........
> 
> 
> Back in the day of tire burnen and when I first bought my house here that I live in. I cleaned out my barn that was o so full of useless #### that the last owner left. there was also well I would say about 50 to 75 tires. Well it was a dark and stormy night, well not stormy just good and dark. there was about 3 feet of snow on the ground and I had a few beers so I figured it would be a good night for a FIRE!..well I started the garbage pile (which was mostly crap made of wood and cardboard some plastic) on fire and when it was about done I remembered the big tire pile behind the barn...hell I thought I could get rid of these by torching them. Well after the first 10 or so I threw on I couldn't resist and made many trips that night burning tires. I even remembered the old council tv in the garage...now that thing went up like about 20 tires burning at the same time...lucky I live in the woods. Well at about 4 in the morning and I figured it was time for bed and after 20 beers or so and humping tires I was dog tired. I went to bed and the wife was asleep. *the next morning she woke up before me and must have been half asleep when she woke up and saw me lying there. I heard her scream and jump out of the bed*. well to make a long story short my face was black as coal and my blond hair to. not to mention half of it was singed off and I was not looken like my self. I always giggle about it when I think about it...she doesn't did I ever make a mess out of the end of the bed and my pillow. just thought I would share.



well, at least she screamed and jumped out of bed.

i'd be having words if she didn't.


----------



## mga (Dec 17, 2010)

Whitespider said:


> Well now, ain't this thread a *Big Joke* for y'all.
> But, did y'all know that in most parts of the US it's perfectly legal to burn tire for heating fuel?
> Did y'all know that nearly half the used tires are indeed burned as heating fuel?
> Did y'all know that the EPA supports burning tires as heating fuel?
> ...



go ahead...rain on our parade. just when everyone was having fun, you gotta get all serious and stuff.


----------



## barnumb (Dec 17, 2010)

What about burning plastic? It is made out of oil.


----------



## rwbinbc (Dec 17, 2010)

There is a guy by Me,within 10 miles. That burns tires but I didn't think it was Cool. I dont know it I want My neighbors burning tires.


----------



## carl childers (Dec 17, 2010)

*tire chart*

anyone have a chart for which brand of tires have the most btu's i've heard that firestone burn the best but goodyears split alot better.


----------



## lfnh (Dec 17, 2010)

Whew !

Glad I checked in this morning for the latest reccomendations before heading off to stock up on tires, RR ties, old poles with transformers, and of course some playground plastic.

Gotta be ready for the big storm this weekend.....


----------



## Whitespider (Dec 17, 2010)

mga said:


> go ahead...rain on our parade. just when everyone was having fun, you gotta get all serious and stuff.



I know... I'm sorry...


----------



## wampum (Dec 17, 2010)

Whitespider said:


> Well now, ain't this thread a *Big Joke* for y'all.
> But, did y'all know that in most parts of the US it's perfectly legal to burn tire for heating fuel?
> Did y'all know that nearly half the used tires are indeed burned as heating fuel?
> Did y'all know that the EPA supports burning tires as heating fuel?
> ...



Whitespider,I believe your link is talking about tire burning in an industrial environment, mostly in Cement Kilns. You are talking an environment that has millions of dollars of pollution controls,such as electrostatic precipitators,or bag houses. You will not find these on wood stoves. 

Burning tires in a home wood stove,or outside wood burner would be counter productive. There is already many areas that are seeking a ban on OWB and wood stoves,because some people burn trash. Why ad fuel to the fire so to speak. I am guilty of using a tire to start a brush pile on occasion,that is a once in a great while thing and I do it pretty isolated.Burning them in a wood stove of any kind,is just begging to have local ordinances put in place limiting wood stoves period. Why should any person close by have to suffer from the smoke of tires?


----------



## mga (Dec 17, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> He knows it and we know it. At this point we are just humoring him.
> 
> 
> Excuse me while I go throw some old, used vinyl siding in my Jotul.



all my siding is gone....right now i'm working on some old PVC pipe laying around.


----------



## yooper (Dec 17, 2010)

deer caucuses burn good too☺ and the smell is o so sweet.


----------



## pipehead (Dec 17, 2010)

barnumb said:


> I am short on wood and need to keep the house warm. I have been mixing it with my wood in the house. What do you guys think?



Just make sure the wood has been soaked in used motor oil....


----------



## Whitespider (Dec 17, 2010)

wampum-
Electrostatic Precipitators and Baghouses are just vacuum cleaners on steroids. The are used mainly to clean the dust from the kiln air during the grinding process of the Clinker. They are not used on the exhaust stacks of the furnaces. I grew up in Mason City, Iowa... My Dad worked at the Portland Cement Plant for a while.

TreeCo-
Careful man, your arrogance level is starting show.


----------



## hoosier daddy (Dec 17, 2010)

*Not even close.*

Tires are better than oil soaked wood...siding and pvc are even better cause they pool up right before you damp down the stove but our favorite is baby seals after we club them and remove the hide to make coats for the rich...Gotta love the crackel as you toss another on top of the "seal coals". Mighty fine heating there boys.


----------



## mga (Dec 17, 2010)

hoosier daddy said:


> Tires are better than oil soaked wood...siding and pvc are even better cause they pool up right before you damp down the stove but our favorite is baby seals after we club them and remove the hide to make coats for the rich...Gotta love the crackel as you toss another on top of the "seal coals". Mighty fine heating there boys.



damn...you got seals in indiana?

we have those damn water buffaloes here in NYS. damn things are all over the place in lakes and ponds and lake ontario is full of them. all they do is snag your fishing lines.


----------



## Whitespider (Dec 17, 2010)

Baby Seals and Water Buffalo would probably be much, much better than tires.

Actually, tires would make a lousy fuel in most any wood stove, or most any homeowner type of burning appliance. Tire rubber can’t be atomized or vaporized (at least not conventionally) so it needs to burn at the solid level. It just wouldn’t be practical, you would need to grind the tire ultra-fine and feed small amounts at a very slow rate to make it work. Even at that it would require massive amounts of oxygen or the stove would run cold (relatively), producing all sorts of soot and crud. Possibly an OWB with a modified draft blower could do it (not sure), but you’d need to devise some way to slowly feed the tire grinds without the rubber melting and plugging the feed system. If you just throw some tire pieces into a typical wood stove the burning rubber will rapidly deplete the oxygen unless you leave the door and flue damper wide open... horribly inefficient and dirty.

Now, modern smokeless gunpowder contains its own oxygenate...


----------



## CrappieKeith (Dec 17, 2010)

Walt41 said:


> What you need to burn tires is about 450hp and a manual tranny, I recommend coming off the line at about 6k and side stepping the clutch...good god, I feel like backing the vette out and burning the tires to the rims right now, too bad it is snowing.



I used to have a Chevy Nova 2 door 350 3 speed.Had m50's on her and boy could I lay burnt rubber.Of course I'd feathur the clutch and let the blue smoke engulf the car beofre I laid off.Clutch plates and tires got replaced monthly....LOL
Not too many cars beat me racing either.


----------



## wampum (Dec 17, 2010)

Whitespider said:


> wampum-
> Electrostatic Precipitators and Baghouses are just vacuum cleaners on steroids. The are used mainly to clean the dust from the kiln air during the grinding process of the Clinker. They are not used on the exhaust stacks of the furnaces. I grew up in Mason City, Iowa... My Dad worked at the Portland Cement Plant for a while.
> 
> TreeCo-
> Careful man, your arrogance level is starting show.



Sorry Whitespider but you are wrong,I spent 35 years in a cement plant (the last 21 as a Supervisor,responsible for emissions)and we had 3 Precips.,1 for each kiln.Each kiln was 390 feet long,each with a 60 foot chain section in the back to knock down dust and save coal. We burned 6 to 7 tons of coal an hour in each kiln and produced 65 to 70 tons of clinker in each kiln,per hour. Inside of the kiln we reached temperatures of over 3000 degrees. The exhaust gas at the start of the chains averaged 1600 degrees,this was to hot for the precips. So we sprayed in atomized water at the back of the kiln to bring the Temp. down to 400 degrees. so that the precips would not warp.

As far as dust collectors or bag houses,we had 2 finish ball mills for grinding clinker and 3 raw ball mills for grinding stone to be fed to the kilns. The stone was to wet to run through the system so we heated it with a coal furnace drying system. This system was ducked into the separator that separated fines from coarse material. The coarse product went back to the mill for regrinding the fines went to the silos that fed the kilns.The coal smoke Stone dust and heat all ended up in the bag house,so that the air emission quality was with in specs.

If you look at your own link it talks about Cement kilns,pulp mills,electric utilities,and industrial boilers. I could not find anywhere in your link where it said it was OK to burn tires in a residential home wood stove.

This is the last paragraph in your link:


"Based on over 15 years of experience with more than 80 individual facilities, EPA recognizes that the use of tire-derived fuels is a viable alternative to the use of fossil fuels. EPA testing shows that TDF has a higher BTU value than coal. The Agency supports the responsible use of tires in portland cement kilns and other industrial facilities, so long as the candidate facilities: (1) have a tire storage and handling plan; (2) have secured a permit for all applicable state and federal environmental programs; and (3) are in compliance with all the requirements of that permit."


How many homes do you know of that have the permits or are in compliance with the EPA? 

We also over the years burnt Insulation plastic from electrical wire and burnable liquids that where known as Hazardous waste. Everything we burned we had to have permits and we had to stay in compliance at all times 24/7 with the EPA. Our computers were monitored constantly and we were fined every time we went out of compliance.We were required to have routine stack burning test and our instruments were constantly calibrated.

In my opinion I do not believe it is legal any where in the USA to burn tires in any home heating appliance. The pollution controls are not there. But if you do not believe me call the EPA and ask them. I have been wrong before and will gladly admit it if you can show any link that the EPA approves tire burning in home wood stoves.(indoor or outdoor)


----------



## wampum (Dec 17, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> He knows it and we know it. At this point we are just humoring him.
> 
> 
> Excuse me while I go throw some old, used vinyl siding in my Jotul.



I figured that Tree,I just hate to see anyone get in trouble,when they do not need to.


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 17, 2010)

carl childers said:


> anyone have a chart for which brand of tires have the most btu's i've heard that firestone burn the best but goodyears split alot better.




Good question. I wonder about what kind of seasoning they need, and whether they do better stacked or just left in a pile. Do I put a tarp over them in the winter? What about studs? Studs are illegal to drive on here in IL, but I wonder if it's legal to burn tires with studs? :biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 17, 2010)

If you wanna talk burning of seals and buffalo, how about the tale of Sam McGee? (my favorite is the part where the guy had to leave because he didn't like to hear old Sam sizzle!)


Robert Service (1874-1958)
The Cremation of Sam McGee

There are strange things done in the midnight sun 
By the men who moil for gold; 
The Arctic trails have their secret tales 
That would make your blood run cold; 
The Northern Lights have seen queer sights, 
But the queerest they ever did see 
Was that night on the marge of Lake Lebarge 
I cremated Sam McGee. 

Now Sam McGee was from Tennessee, where the cotton blooms and blows. 
Why he left his home in the South to roam 'round the Pole, God only knows. 
He was always cold, but the land of gold seemed to hold him like a spell; 
Though he'd often say in his homely way that "he'd sooner live in hell." 

On a Christmas Day we were mushing our way over the Dawson trail. 
Talk of your cold! through the parka's fold it stabbed like a driven nail. 
If our eyes we'd close, then the lashes froze till sometimes we couldn't see; 
It wasn't much fun, but the only one to whimper was Sam McGee. 

And that very night, as we lay packed tight in our robes beneath the snow, 
And the dogs were fed, and the stars o'erhead were dancing heel and toe, 
He turned to me, and "Cap," says he, "I'll cash in this trip, I guess; 
And if I do, I'm asking that you won't refuse my last request." 

Well, he seemed so low that I couldn't say no; then he says with a sort of moan: 
"It's the cursèd cold, and it's got right hold, till I'm chilled clean through to the bone. 
Yet 'tain't being dead — it's my awful dread of the icy grave that pains; 
So I want you to swear that, foul or fair, you'll cremate my last remains." 

A pal's last need is a thing to heed, so I swore I would not fail; 
And we started on at the streak of dawn; but God! he looked ghastly pale. 
He crouched on the sleigh, and he raved all day of his home in Tennessee; 
And before nightfall a corpse was all that was left of Sam McGee. 

There wasn't a breath in that land of death, and I hurried, horror-driven, 
With a corpse half hid that I couldn't get rid, because of a promise given; 
It was lashed to the sleigh, and it seemed to say: "You may tax your brawn and brains, 
But you promised true, and it's up to you, to cremate those last remains." 

Now a promise made is a debt unpaid, and the trail has its own stern code. 
In the days to come, though my lips were dumb, in my heart how I cursed that load. 
In the long, long night, by the lone firelight, while the huskies, round in a ring, 
Howled out their woes to the homeless snows — Oh God! how I loathed the thing. 

And every day that quiet clay seemed to heavy and heavier grow; 
And on I went, though the dogs were spent and the grub was getting low; 
The trail was bad, and I felt half mad, but I swore I would not give in; 
And I'd often sing to the hateful thing, and it hearkened with a grin. 

Till I came to the marge of Lake Lebarge, and a derelict there lay; 
It was jammed in the ice, but I saw in a trice it was called the "Alice May." 
And I looked at it, and I thought a bit, and I looked at my frozen chum; 
Then "Here," said I, with a sudden cry, "is my cre-ma-tor-eum." 

Some planks I tore from the cabin floor, and I lit the boiler fire; 
Some coal I found that was lying around, and I heaped the fuel higher; 
The flames just soared, and the furnace roared — such a blaze you seldom see; 
And I burrowed a hole in the glowing coal, and I stuffed in Sam McGee. 

Then I made a hike, for I didn't like to hear him sizzle so; 
And the heavens scowled, and the huskies howled, and the wind began to blow. 
It was icy cold, but the hot sweat rolled down my cheeks, and I don't know why; 
And the greasy smoke in an inky cloak went streaking down the sky. 

I do not know how long in the snow I wrestled with grisly fear; 
But the stars came out and they danced about ere again I ventured near; 
I was sick with dread, but I bravely said: "I'll just take a peep inside. 
I guess he's cooked, and it's time I looked"; ... then the door I opened wide. 

And there sat Sam, looking cool and calm, in the heart of the furnace roar; 
And he wore a smile you could see a mile, and said: "Please close that door. 
It's fine in here, but I greatly fear, you'll let in the cold and storm — 
Since I left Plumtree, down in Tennessee, it's the first time I've been warm." 

There are strange things done in the midnight sun 
By the men who moil for gold; 
The Arctic trails have their secret tales 
That would make your blood run cold; 
The Northern Lights have seen queer sights, 
But the queerest they ever did see 
Was that night on the marge of Lake Lebarge 
I cremated Sam McGee.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Dec 17, 2010)

A dear friend past could recite The Cremation of Sam McGee...it's been awhile...thanks for the post.


----------



## Whitespider (Dec 17, 2010)

Wampum-
3 points and a question or two;

If anyone here should know about cement kilns it sounds like it would be you. It could very well be that I didn’t understand completely what dad said (I’ll ask him), or maybe things have changed since 45-years ago (which is likely possible). If I’m wrong... than I’m wrong... and it sounds like I am.
Unlike industry, private Citizens and homeowners are rarely required to secure state and/or federal environmental program permits to burn any type of heating fuel, but burning some fuels may fall under local ordinances.
I didn’t advocate the burning of tires in home heating appliances... read my last (before this one) post where I recommend against it.
Did the cement plant you worked at for 35-years use tires as fuel for the kilns? Are we comparing Apples-to-Apples?


----------



## wampum (Dec 17, 2010)

Whitespider said:


> Wampum-
> 3 points and a question or two;
> 
> If anyone here should know about cement kilns it sounds like it would be you. It could very well be that I didn’t understand completely what dad said (I’ll ask him), or maybe things have changed since 45-years ago (which is likely possible). If I’m wrong... than I’m wrong... and it sounds like I am.
> ...



We burned Tires on a trail basis and eventually burned Hazardous liquid waste. Our Kilns were better suited for Hazardous liquid waste. The tires we burned,burned very hot,hotter then the coal we used. We did however burn tires at other plants. The wire in the tires actually melted and became part of the clinker. Our plant stopped burning hazardous waste about 10 years ago,basically because of the permit process.

I really only have 2 problems with burning tires at home. One in an indoor stove,I really do think it would be tough controlling the heat. If you have a cat,I imagine it would burn it out fairly quick. My second concern is the pollution. This would be my biggest concern on an OWB. I know guys are burning all kinds of stuff in the OWB,tires,treated wood,garbage,railroad ties and so on.If you can not see your nearest neighbor and do not mind the smell,have at it,just be on the look out for the EPA. But if you do have close neighbors they probably will not like your choices. Local and state laws are starting to ban or restrict OWB in a lot of places because of bad burners.

Back in the 50's it seems like everyone burned coal around here. I guess growing up around coal it did not bother me much. My MIL burned coal up until 2 years ago and I did not notice a problem. A neighbor of mine about a mile away burns coal in her OWB. Every time I drive by and the wind is right,it really stinks bad. This has to be because the chimney is so short. A lot of areas are starting to require new OWB to have an 18 foot chimney. Personally if no one is being bothered I have no problem with it.The problem is to many folks are starting to complain. My suggestion is if you are close to folks burn good clean dry wood. The further folks are from you and you are not bothering anyone be your own judge.


----------



## pook (Dec 17, 2010)

she's burning more than coal if it stinx bad


----------



## wampum (Dec 17, 2010)

pook said:


> she's burning more than coal if it stinx bad



I guess that would depend on the type and quality of the coal. Anthracite,hard good coal burns clean with high BTU's with little odor all the way to High sulfur coal that is softer burns with less BTU's and more odor.


----------



## pook (Dec 17, 2010)

wampum said:


> I guess that would depend on the type and quality of the coal. Anthracite,hard good coal burns clean with high BTU's with little odor all the way to High sulfur coal that is softer burns with less BTU's and more odor.


never smelled soft coal but makes sense- sulfur smells like rotten eggs?


----------



## fubar2 (Dec 17, 2010)

Asphalt shingles work best, you just peel off another slice as the fire needs it.


----------



## fubar2 (Dec 17, 2010)

Asphalt shingles work best, you just peel off another slice as the fire needs it. No muss no fuss.


----------



## beerman6 (Dec 17, 2010)

barnumb said:


> The worst part is the snow around the house is always black.


I wondered what that smell was :yoyo:


----------



## mga (Dec 17, 2010)

fubar2 said:


> Asphalt shingles work best, you just peel off another slice as the fire needs it. No muss no fuss.



....as long as you're stealing it from the house next door.


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 17, 2010)

I unhooked the oxygen bottle off of the torch set, got the hose plumbed into the side of the stove. I'm getting ready to throw some tire chunks, dried hog chit and dead chickens that froze to death in the stove.

What pressure do you think I need to set the oxygen regulator at to get the optimun burn?

Will I have to plumb in the acytelene to get the fire hot enough to heat the house, it's been a little cold lately. 
I've already burned all the railroad ties and old utility poles I had soaking in oil and diesel, damn flues a mess, looks like it is coated in tar, but I guess it adds 
insulation.


----------



## barnumb (Dec 17, 2010)

beerman6 said:


> I wondered what that smell was :yoyo:



The smell you get is from the school cafeteria.


----------



## lfnh (Dec 17, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> I unhooked the oxygen bottle off of the torch set, got the hose plumbed into the side of the stove. I'm getting ready to throw some tire chunks, dried hog chit and dead chickens that froze to death in the stove.
> 
> What pressure do you think I need to set the oxygen regulator at to get the optimun burn?
> 
> ...




Good planning ! See ya saved the best for the coldest months....

Hmmm, might pick up some S&H Green Stamps, if'in ya switched over to Hydrogen. Said it burns cleaner that acetylene....


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 17, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> I unhooked the oxygen bottle off of the torch set, got the hose plumbed into the side of the stove. I'm getting ready to throw some tire chunks, dried hog chit and dead chickens that froze to death in the stove.
> 
> What pressure do you think I need to set the oxygen regulator at to get the optimun burn?
> 
> ...



I'm sure you've got this all figured out, but be sure to use a rubber hose to connect the oxygen line to the stove. It should stay flexible longer.

Oh, and don't use any e10 stuff in your stove. It might break down the rubber oxygen line!


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm thinking it might be better just to hook it to my 1000 gal propane tank, I wouldn't have to change the bottle that often. I just use it for back up and cooking anyway, it might get stale if I don't use it soon.


----------



## lfnh (Dec 17, 2010)

Like the propane plan.

That way the tire chunks and dead chickens could be used in an emergency.


----------



## barnumb (Dec 17, 2010)

New Plan!!! I am pumping the septic down to the solids then one 5 gallon pail at a time in the clothes dryer(when the wifes not home of course). When it's dry........straight into the fire. Plus I think I might have found some more tires.


----------



## lfnh (Dec 17, 2010)

Give a holler to Yopper.

He's got a lot of experience with this ya know....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 17, 2010)

Man, there sure is a lot of thought going into what to burn.

Why not just disconnect the flue from the chimney and run it into the room?

Zero heat loss!! 

If one would cover the end of the flue pipe with an old sock, or panty hose, it might keep all of the ash out of the house.

Definitely would want to keep the stack temp below 1000° F.







This post is in jest, of course.


----------



## Ed*L (Dec 17, 2010)

beerman6 said:


> I wondered what that smell was :yoyo:



Your 3 blocks downwind.....

Ed


----------



## beerman6 (Dec 18, 2010)

Honestly,when I rolled into the village last night(heading north on GR)I smelled plastic burning as soon as I got over the tracks. :monkey:

and no it wasnt me


----------



## Whitespider (Dec 18, 2010)

wampum-
I'll start by apologizing to you and the others here... it seems I didn't know shine-o-la about cement kilns. I was given quite an education on cement kilns, grinders, limestone and whatnot last night.
My wife is mad as a hornet at me also.

I'm the curious type and couldn't let this rest so I drove over to dads house last night (less than a mile). He broke out a new bottle of whiskey and we proceeded to empty it, and I've got the headache to prove it. Didn't get home until late, no supper, wife p!$$ed-off, fire out, etc.

Anyway, they didn't burn tires when dad was working at the cement plant (actually two of them, Lehigh and Northwestern), they burned coal and he only heard they were using tires some years later. Dad had no idea what a Precip. filter was, but said they used what he called "scrubbers" on the kilns... He only worked the cement plants for a few years in the early 60's, didn't work the kilns, and couldn't tell me much about those "scrubbers".

I'm feeling a bit the fool, my understanding of a cement kiln was way off, and dad had a pretty good laugh at me also. But it's not a total waste, dad, I and the whiskey managed to solve several of the world's problems last night... just wish I could remember how we did it.


----------



## pook (Dec 18, 2010)

http://www.umass.edu/umext/floriculture/fact_sheets/greenhouse_management/jb_fuels.htm go to the bottom of the page & find "rubber - pelletized" 

http://www.google.com/patents?id=XA...urce=gbs_overview_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## wampum (Dec 18, 2010)

Whitespider no problem,I feel as bad as you. The reason being is I did not know this was a post that had turned to a fun thread. And I gave a serious answer.Sorry about that. 

But last night I went over to the local hospital and checked out the dumpster. I found some good stuff,right now I am heating the home with body parts that were cut off yesterday in the ER. Heats pretty good,had 7 or 8 folks stop by and wanted to know if there was a steak house around. They said they could smell them cooking. I just cooked them up some hamburgers,they were happy and less the wiser.


----------



## pook (Dec 18, 2010)

wampum said:


> Whitespider no problem,I feel as bad as you. The reason being is I did not know this was a post that had turned to a fun thread. And I gave a serious answer.Sorry about that.
> 
> But last night I went over to the local hospital and checked out the dumpster. I found some good stuff,right now I am heating the home with body parts that were cut off yesterday in the ER. Heats pretty good,had 7 or 8 folks stop by and wanted to know if there was a steak house around. They said they could smell them cooking. I just cooked them up some hamburgers,they were happy and less the wiser.


fat's where its at


----------



## barnumb (Dec 18, 2010)

wampum said:


> Whitespider no problem,I feel as bad as you. The reason being is I did not know this was a post that had turned to a fun thread. And I gave a serious answer.Sorry about that.
> 
> But last night I went over to the local hospital and checked out the dumpster. I found some good stuff,right now I am heating the home with body parts that were cut off yesterday in the ER. Heats pretty good,had 7 or 8 folks stop by and wanted to know if there was a steak house around. They said they could smell them cooking. I just cooked them up some hamburgers,they were happy and less the wiser.



I started this thread after laughing at the "soaking wood in oil" thread. 

This was intended to be a joke from the start. 

I am still laughing.


----------



## pook (Dec 18, 2010)

barnumb said:


> I started this thread after laughing at the "soaking wood in oil" thread.
> 
> This was intended to be a joke from the start.
> 
> I am still laughing.


so is this egoistically assumptive humor ? Do u have any facts or just asssuming whatever so to entertain ur jollies instead of manual labor?


----------



## barnumb (Dec 18, 2010)

pook said:


> so is this egoistically assumptive humor ? Do u have any facts or just asssuming whatever so to entertain ur jollies instead of manual labor?



I think YOU spend way too much time in your parents basement on the internet. On the other hand ...........Your posts are by far provide the most humor to me. 

Be Green my brother.


----------



## pook (Dec 18, 2010)

barnumb said:


> I think YOU spend way too much time in your parents basement on the internet. On the other hand ...........Your posts are by far provide the most humor to me.
> 
> Be Green my brother.


the essence of assumptive humor= u think u know & diddle henceforth so keep laughing instead of debating SCIENTIFICALLY, if ure capable


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 18, 2010)

pook said:


> the essence of assumptive humor= u think u know & diddle henceforth so keep laughing instead of debating SCIENTIFICALLY, if ure capable



Howdy Poot.

Do you have a scientific recipe for what you type?

From what I've read, so far, the chemical make-up leans toward a lot of hot air.

Of course, heated air can be important in some combustion applications.

For the time be'in and all, I'm aguess'n yous'n is just try'n to be fun with your posts.


----------



## pook (Dec 18, 2010)

PA Plumber said:


> Howdy Poot.
> 
> Do you have a scientific recipe for what you type?
> 
> ...


i posted 2 linx
1- pelletized rubber as a greenhouse fuel 4 whatever reason
2- 2000 patent for burning tires supposedly "clean"
ya, the fun is playing the game instead of sitting on the sidelines making intellectually mastubatory comments with no contents other than self contentment:yoyo:


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Dec 18, 2010)

PA Plumber said:


> Howdy Poot.
> 
> Do you have a scientific recipe for what you type?
> 
> ...




Having known Pook from 'another list' (that he is no longer on), he burns a sawdust furnace and/or a modified pellet stove with a reclaimed minnow basket filled with sawdust which he refills with a shovelful of sawdust every 1/2 hour and is vented with galvanized pipe.... 

Does this explain anything? :hmm3grin2orange:

Shari


----------



## pook (Dec 18, 2010)

Wife'nHubby said:


> Having known Pook from 'another list' (that he is no longer on), he burns a sawdust furnace and/or a modified pellet stove with a reclaimed minnow basket filled with sawdust which he refills with a shovelful of sawdust every 1/2 hour and is vented with galvanized pipe....
> 
> Does this explain anything? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Shari


pook is alive & still trucking & experimenting, pipe from pstove is painted black & too cool!supposedly........light dimmer cuts pstove wattage/exhaust 1/2 but though the glass gets sooty, the stove produces more heat inhouse....mfrs. manuals foremost worship mfrs. liabilitie$$$ & thats fine AS LONG AS THEY PUBLISH FACTS SUCH AS SMOKE ANALYSIS PER EPA TESTING!......& I aint got my requests answered yet,only deferred, wonder why IF THERES NOTHING TO HIDE?


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Dec 18, 2010)

:biggrinbounce2:

Shari


----------



## LEES WOODC (Dec 18, 2010)

pook said:


> i posted 2 linx
> 1- pelletized rubber as a greenhouse fuel 4 whatever reason
> 2- 2000 patent for burning tires supposedly "clean"
> ya, the fun is playing the game instead of sitting on the sidelines making intellectually mastubatory comments with no contents other than self contentment:yoyo:



I agree.
I have come here 4 years because most think outside the box where as other "lists" seem to be coastally challenged in a box.
Butt wading through the plethora of one line self gratifying and non-amussing to me post count growth hormones has had little reward lately.
The heard needs to be thinned ,me thinx.


----------



## barnumb (Dec 18, 2010)

LEES WOODC said:


> I agree.
> I have come here 4 years because most think outside the box where as other "lists" seem to be coastally challenged in a box.
> Butt wading through the plethora of one line self gratifying and non-amussing to me post count growth hormones has had little reward lately.
> The heard needs to be thinned ,me thinx.



I can't find anything in the A.S. bylaws that states all posts must be serious and factual. Sometimes I offer help, sometimes I ask for help and sometimes I laugh at all the fact some people sit here waiting to pounce with loads of "facts" they dig up on the internet. If you pay attention several people on here find humor to be Funny. I am sorry you dont. Me thinx maybe you should thin yourself....... Lighten up.


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 18, 2010)

Barnub do certain manufactures tires burn better than others?


----------



## barnumb (Dec 18, 2010)

hanniedog said:


> Barnub do certain manufactures tires burn better than others?



I think the bias plys are the best. more btu's


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 18, 2010)

You have convinced me, as soon as my wind powered tire shredder is up and running I'll start burning 100% tires. They are a renewable energy source.


----------



## CTYank (Dec 19, 2010)

barnumb said:


> I think the bias plys are the best. more btu's



The textile-belted radials are just as good.

They all burn better if you drizzle on a little "over-ripe" alkyd paint and/or DDT mix, on the way in.

Maybe dust with some grated junk cds or dvds.


----------



## Whitespider (Dec 19, 2010)

Y'all are makin' this tire burnin' thing way to much work.

Just get yourself some 55-gallon barrels with a lift-off lids and fill full of lacquer thinner. As you make your summer tire collections just cut them in half, or quarters, and drop the pieces in the barrels. The lacquer thinner will dissolve the rubber; you'll need some sort of hook to fish out the steel and stir from time to time. You'll know when the "soup" is ready 'cause the lacquer thinner gets thick, like chain and bar oil. Now just mix it 50/50 with your used oil and burn using the same method you use for the waste oil, i.e. drip, soaking wood, etc.

One bit of advice; because of splashes, overflows and the occasional rust-through, place your barrels where you don't want any plant-life to grow, ever! I keep mine on the river bank, where the ground slants, that way one side always has dry soil to walk on when adding tires.


----------



## ziggo_2 (Dec 19, 2010)

barnumb said:


> I think the bias plys are the best. more btu's



Is that a fact or your un-*bias* opinion?


----------



## barnumb (Dec 19, 2010)

ziggo_2 said:


> Is that a fact or your un-*bias* opinion?



Be very careful the humor police are watching us.


----------



## barnumb (Dec 19, 2010)

Whitespider said:


> Y'all are makin' this tire burnin' thing way to much work.
> 
> Just get yourself some 55-gallon barrels with a lift-off lids and fill full of lacquer thinner. As you make your summer tire collections just cut them in half, or quarters, and drop the pieces in the barrels. The lacquer thinner will dissolve the rubber; you'll need some sort of hook to fish out the steel and stir from time to time. You'll know when the "soup" is ready 'cause the lacquer thinner gets thick, like chain and bar oil. Now just mix it 50/50 with your used oil and burn using the same method you use for the waste oil, i.e. drip, soaking wood, etc.
> 
> One bit of advice; because of splashes, overflows and the occasional rust-through, place your barrels where you don't want any plant-life to grow, ever! I keep mine on the river bank, where the ground slants, that way one side always has dry soil to walk on when adding tires.



I have about 2000 tires. Thats a lot of thinner.


----------



## yooper (Dec 19, 2010)

barnumb said:


> Be very careful the humor police are watching us.



ah the humor police can go #### them selves! If they are so fed up with a little humor perhaps they should go elsewhere.


----------



## barnumb (Dec 19, 2010)

yooper said:


> ah the humor police can go #### them selves! If they are so fed up with a little humor perhaps they should go elsewhere.



I could not have said it better myself.


----------



## yooper (Dec 19, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Well you can both go get ####ed.
> 
> Here ya go for humor: http://arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=60
> 
> There's a difference between humor and purposefully trying to stink up a wood heating forum.



Well Dan I guess you will have to join us in gettin ####ed......"Excuse me while I go throw some old, used vinyl siding in my Jotul."


----------



## barnumb (Dec 19, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Well you can both go get ####ed.
> 
> Here ya go for humor: http://arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=60
> 
> There's a difference between humor and purposefully trying to stink up a wood heating forum.



I thought he meant love.

Keep in mind some poeple who bury the thread with volumes of useless babble......oops I mean facts make it smell just as bad.

If you look at my post history you will note I dont normaly start threads like this.

I should not condone internet psudo swearing although I thought he meant love and for that I am sorry.

I still agree with yooper though minus the #### substitution.


----------



## pook (Dec 19, 2010)

self indulgent, close minded sollipsism aint funny, :newbie:


----------



## barnumb (Dec 19, 2010)

There's a difference between humor and purposefully trying to stink up a wood heating forum.

Stink Up???


----------



## barnumb (Dec 19, 2010)

pook said:


> self indulgent, close minded sollipsism aint funny, :newbie:



Been here four years longer than you........NEWBIE

I am however skeptical of your hypotheses......See I can find big words and useless stuff on the internet too.


----------



## pook (Dec 19, 2010)

barnumb said:


> There's a difference between humor and purposefully trying to stink up a wood heating forum.
> 
> Stink Up???


ur humorously closed mind stifles beyond ur closed mind= contagion


----------



## barnumb (Dec 19, 2010)

pook said:


> ur humorously closed mind stifles beyond ur closed mind= contagion



Careful man your gonna crash the Wiki servers digging around for those big words.


----------



## John R (Dec 19, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Well you can both go get ####ed.



Oh Hell, lets all get ####ed


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm gonna go drink till pook's posts either make sense or are funny. Wish me luck, and send more beer money, I think I'm gonna need it.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Dec 19, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> I'm gonna go drink till pook's posts either make sense or are funny. Wish me luck, and send more beer money, I think I'm gonna need it.



You're going to be on a long binge. 

Shari


----------



## barnumb (Dec 19, 2010)

I just found out why Pook is so hard to understand. 

"A 'Pook' is a being from a far off planet which was destroyed in terrible intagalactic war. According to stories dating from the 13th century, Pooks were reknowned for their kindness, softness and their ceaseless ability to love and be loved. The planet was predominanly pink, as were the Pooks themselves. Most buildings and plants were edible but soft, with no hard edges or corners. This story didn't change until the early 1980's when it was said that because of their naivety and inability to think the worst of people, the Pooks were not able to defend themselves when a rogue race of aliens invaded and destroyed their planet on March 16th 1981. Folklore says that one lone Pook escaped with their life and has inhabited a human body, living undetected somewhere in England, although this has never been proved. "


----------



## wvlogger (Dec 19, 2010)

PA Plumber said:


> Nice. So you're actually doing the environment a favor.
> 
> After the burn, if you would recycle all of the steel out of the tire, that would be the ticket!



Hey now don't take my business


----------



## pook (Dec 19, 2010)

barnumb said:


> I just found out why Pook is so hard to understand.
> 
> "A 'Pook' is a being from a far off planet which was destroyed in terrible intagalactic war. According to stories dating from the 13th century, Pooks were reknowned for their kindness, softness and their ceaseless ability to love and be loved. The planet was predominanly pink, as were the Pooks themselves. Most buildings and plants were edible but soft, with no hard edges or corners. This story didn't change until the early 1980's when it was said that because of their naivety and inability to think the worst of people, the Pooks were not able to defend themselves when a rogue race of aliens invaded and destroyed their planet on March 16th 1981. Folklore says that one lone Pook escaped with their life and has inhabited a human body, living undetected somewhere in England, although this has never been proved. "


2bad u cant put this seeming creativity into how to burn a tire properly & as a whole


----------



## barnumb (Dec 19, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> I'm gonna go drink till pook's posts either make sense or are funny. Wish me luck, and send more beer money, I think I'm gonna need it.



Do you have a Pay Pal account.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Dec 19, 2010)

barnumb said:


> Do you have a Pay Pal account.



Good one! :hmm3grin2orange:

Shari


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 19, 2010)

Butch(OH) said:


> I have found that when burning tires they smoke a lot less when soaked in transformer oil or mixed with penta treated wood.



:stupid:

Yup, we burned a bunch of penta treated wood at the gun club. As a benefity there were no mosquitoes either. I would stay out of the smoke though.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## LEES WOODC (Dec 19, 2010)

barndumb,

Thanx for your timely reply. It was everything eye expected and more. Thanx 4 not disappointing .
When I come here sometimes I offer help, sometimes I ask for help and sometimes I laugh at the fact some people sit here waiting to pounce with loads of BS they dig up in there simple little minds.
Please take BS to "other" room as previously stated.


----------



## pook (Dec 19, 2010)

ironically, I'd bet the local barnumbs are burning OWBs that pollute long after & before humorous retreads


----------



## barnumb (Dec 19, 2010)

LEES WOODC said:


> barndumb,
> 
> Thanx for your timely reply. It was everything eye expected and more. Thanx 4 not disappointing .
> When I come here sometimes I offer help, sometimes I ask for help and sometimes I laugh at the fact some people sit here waiting to pounce with loads of BS they dig up in there simple little minds.
> Please take BS to "other" room as previously stated.



To bad your not smart enough to IGNORE a thread that is not your cup of tea. 

The only thing you have done in this one is whine and complain....even pook attempted to bring his version of facts. 

Like I said Me thinx you should go thin yourself.

The above term "thin" is in no way in reference to profane language.


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 19, 2010)

It's getting smelly in here. Smells kind of like urine on a tire fire. Ugh!!


----------



## CrappieKeith (Dec 20, 2010)

#14 
Darin 
The Big Kahuna




Join Date: Mar 2001
Location: Littleton, Colorado
Posts: 3,464 


TO ALL: After reading much of the information provided by Pook above, it seems to be misinformed and even dangerous in some cases. Please disregard any posts made by him before this post. I have informed him and will inform you all, if you are giving out bad information knowingly you will be banned from this site and if somebody gets hurt by your poor information, you could be personally liable. This could include jail time or be at the very least financially liable. You are personally liable for anything you say on here or any other website!!! Since there seems to be so many posts with poor/dangerous information, I feel it has to be on purpose as nobody can believe many of the things that have been said, which includes the poster. 
Thanks!!! Have a Happy, warm Holiday to everyone!! Also, Thanks to all that try to help others on here and have a genuine interest in making this a site full of good/useful information. 
__________________
Darin Johnson
www.arboristsite.com
Our business is growing

Other things to check out.
Google Map.
Arboristsite Facebook Fan Club
Tweet Arboristsite


----------



## lfnh (Feb 4, 2012)

*Some funny stuff back when*

Just had to give this one a bump.

Been laughing for 10 minutes over this stuff

:hmm3grin2orange:


think it's time to cash in those credits for new name


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Feb 5, 2012)

hmm I been thinking of tossing a tire in my OWB to get back at the neighbor that burns his trash and what ever unGodly stink producing thing he can find... it will stink for 3 days... 

hmmm:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lfnh (Feb 5, 2012)

Jkebxjunke said:


> hmm I been thinking of tossing a tire in my OWB to get back at the neighbor that burns his trash and what ever unGodly stink producing thing he can find... it will stink for 3 days...
> 
> hmmm:hmm3grin2orange:




:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

by any chance is his name *Pook ^^*


----------



## Bushmans (Feb 5, 2012)

Well I really enjoyed reading all the posts so far. I am just shocked that all you heat gurus missed the best heating fuel out there. Bowling Balls!
I once had a bonfire after cleaning out the chicken coop and there were a few old bowling balls in there and my friend decided to toss one in while I wasn't looking. 
Well it looked a bit like the mushroom cloud from Hiroshima and I panicked when I saw it. I was envisioning a giant firetruck in the backyard, hoses running to and fro, my picture on the front page of the paper "Local beer drinker sets town alight" and also the monetary distress that such an event would cause. So I quickly grabbed a 2x4 and pushed it out of the fire where it continued to burn along with the grass it was now resting on. 
I ran up and kicked it to get it rolling (stop, drop and roll) and it rolled along the backyard still on fire leaving black trails of burnt grass and gunk the whole time still belching enormous clouds of thick, black smoke. I think I kicked that ball around half of the back yard trying to get it to go out when I finally gave up and ran for the garden hose. Even the water just glanced off the flames for the first few seconds. 
When all was said and done the bowling ball looked to be no smaller and no worse for wear however my back yard was a shambles and the smoke in the air must have killed half a dozen unfortunate birds that had set their GPS to route through my yards air space. Oh and a bowling ball would fit in your wood stove! No splitting required.
(disclaimer "Please don't burn bowling balls......again)
:after_boom:


----------



## v8titan (Feb 5, 2012)

Burning Hydrocarbon fuel produces carbon dioxide, water and some Carbon Monoxide. If the the fuel is not entirely burned, you will get that thick black smoke which is primarily unburned hydrocarbons (fuel). The danger, I believe, from burning fuel from unknown origin.....tires for example, is that the impurities in there that could be toxic. 

I'm sure a properly designed incinerator can consume all the HC fuel in the tire and get complete combustion. What is left over in the ash and waste is a question in my mind.

When I see a tree down I think of heat , fuel ect.....I'm not there with a tire yet.

My father owned a tire wholesale business for 40 years....I humped my share of passenger tires right up to 12.00 x 22 split ring trailer tires....It never occurred to me that I could be handling someone's heating fuel down the road.


----------



## logbutcher (Feb 5, 2012)

banjos


----------



## Whitespider (Feb 5, 2012)

*O... M... G...* I can't believe you guys dug this one back up!!!!


----------



## 4seasons (Feb 5, 2012)

I didn't realize how old this thread was till I saw pook was one of the last posters. Then I looked a little closer at the dates. Sometimes I miss pook. I almost never understood what he said, but I got lots of good information when the other guys started tearing his arguments apart.


----------



## rottiman (Feb 5, 2012)

Whitespider said:


> *O... M... G...* I can't believe you guys dug this one back up!!!!



An obvious case of cabin fever has settled in. Time to go outside and play boys, you've had enough computer time for today......LOL


----------



## CRThomas (Feb 5, 2012)

*Burning tires*

Heck you might as well throw a few batteries in there to. That help finish your stove off no warranty I bet. Go to town and gets some free pallets.


----------



## v8titan (Feb 5, 2012)

I love the smell of burning Neoprene in the morning.....smells like....well you know.


----------



## CRThomas (Feb 5, 2012)

*Tires and batteries*



v8titan said:


> I love the smell of burning Neoprene in the morning.....smells like....well you know.


yes I do Titan some of my towns people do. They cut the tires in 4 pieces with splitter and there batteries in two pieces. Then wonder why they have pay a $1000.00 for a new stove every year. Cause they for got to get the pieces of wire out of the stove when the insurance man showed up. Later


----------



## garyischofield (Feb 5, 2012)

*911/help*

I 've been
laughing so hard my wife was getting ready to call 911.I did in fact burn a very small chunk of a race tire off of my dirt modified in a wood stove.4x4".wow.?I thought the stove was going to melt.Thank my lucky stars the stove didn't leak.I was frustrated with some less than dry wood.That was a memorable one time event not forgotten by the bride.


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 5, 2012)

Have you ever heard/read something that just made you think, Hmmmm?





Hmmmmmmm




:msp_blink:


----------



## ezs (Feb 6, 2012)

Is an IQ test required?


----------



## garyischofield (Feb 6, 2012)

*fyi*

My brother owns a tire disposal company in Maine.He is hammering a sizable quantity of TDF into the paper mills.The market price for tire disposal has really dropped.The amount of fuelwood/biomass displaced by TDF has been huge.


----------



## unclemoustache (Feb 6, 2012)

Bushmans said:


> Well I really enjoyed reading all the posts so far. I am just shocked that all you heat gurus missed the best heating fuel out there. Bowling Balls!
> I once had a bonfire after cleaning out the chicken coop and there were a few old bowling balls in there and my friend decided to toss one in while I wasn't looking.
> Well it looked a bit like the mushroom cloud from Hiroshima and I panicked when I saw it. I was envisioning a giant firetruck in the backyard, hoses running to and fro, my picture on the front page of the paper "Local beer drinker sets town alight" and also the monetary distress that such an event would cause. So I quickly grabbed a 2x4 and pushed it out of the fire where it continued to burn along with the grass it was now resting on.
> I ran up and kicked it to get it rolling (stop, drop and roll) and it rolled along the backyard still on fire leaving black trails of burnt grass and gunk the whole time still belching enormous clouds of thick, black smoke. I think I kicked that ball around half of the back yard trying to get it to go out when I finally gave up and ran for the garden hose. Even the water just glanced off the flames for the first few seconds.
> ...




Now THAT one definately requires some pics! If you have none to post, could you please repeat the experiment and get a good vid?? 





rottiman said:


> An obvious case of cabin fever has settled in. Time to go outside and play boys, you've had enough computer time for today......LOL


----------



## lfnh (Feb 6, 2012)

unclemoustache said:


> Now THAT one definately requires some pics! If you have none to post, could you please repeat the experiment and get a good vid??
> 
> stache - am kinda liking that video idea there. no stills. full color action.
> ​maybe a game of hockey.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 6, 2012)

lfnh said:


> unclemoustache said:
> 
> 
> > Now THAT one definately requires some pics! If you have none to post, could you please repeat the experiment and get a good vid??
> ...


----------



## lfnh (Feb 6, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> lfnh said:
> 
> 
> > *Where the hell is barnumb anyway*??? I KNOW he's still in Bancroft...
> ...


----------



## chuckwood (Feb 7, 2012)

*we tried that outside in TN a while back....*



barnumb said:


> I am short on wood and need to keep the house warm. I have been mixing it with my wood in the house. What do you guys think?



A bunch of us good ole boys here in E. TN had us a bonfar uh while back, and we were runnin' short a wood. So we tried a tar, and it smelt real bad. One boah says "who put that thar spar tar on thuh far thar?"


----------



## avalancher (Feb 7, 2012)

chuckwood said:


> A bunch of us good ole boys here in E. TN had us a bonfar uh while back, and we were runnin' short a wood. So we tried a tar, and it smelt real bad. One boah says "who put that thar spar tar on thuh far thar?"



yep, yur a tn boy alright. Yous talk bout as fuked up as I do.


----------



## Fifelaker (Feb 7, 2012)

Barnumb I have a bowling ball I will get you for a video. I'm not that far from Bancroft. I would road trip for this.


----------



## beerman6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not either :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 7, 2012)

beerman6 said:


> I'm not either :msp_sneaky:



Git er dun!!! We want video!!!


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Feb 7, 2012)

logbutcher said:


> banjos



OK.......talking about burning tires as a humor source is fine.......but leave the banjos alone!


----------



## beerman6 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 7, 2012)

beerman6 said:


>



Where the heck is barnumb??? Somebody stop by and shoot his porch light out or something... Tell him to check his computer once in a while...
:angry3:


----------



## beerman6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have not had the pleasure of meeting him yet.

I think I know where he lives and I'm sure I've probably run into him at the Windmill...

I saw Ed*L yesterday driving that sweet Dodge


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 7, 2012)

beerman6 said:


> I have not had the pleasure of meeting him yet.
> 
> I think I know where he lives and I'm sure I've probably run into him at the Windmill...
> 
> I saw Ed*L yesterday driving that sweet Dodge



You know? I can't tell you how much money I have dumped into that place in my lifetime... 
It's gotta be in the tens of thousands...
:amazed:
I should be a stockholder by now...


----------



## beerman6 (Feb 7, 2012)

lol...aint that the troof.I gotta be close to that and I've only been out there 9 or 10 years 


Good place for a gas station though.


----------



## garyischofield (Feb 7, 2012)

*substitution*

Instead of duplicating the bowling ball scene with a bowling ball, how about a few politicians body parts that resemble a bowling ball.As infrequently as they use that body part it shouldn't be missed,,,,much.Did I say ,just kidding?


----------



## Bushmans (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry folks no pics. You would have laughed until you peed woodchips though. I don't think I'm that far from Bancroft either but I wouldn't do it in my yard!

I say, tower of pine pallets at the bottom of a long hill. (pallets soaked in gasoline)

Contestants at top of hill with Bowling balls and a torch. First person to get their balls on fire and roll it down the hill igniting the giant smores maker wins!

Wins what you ask?

The opportunity to stand next to a giant fire and drink beer while admiring the black trails that lead down the hill an into the inferno! 

Guy fun! Priceless!

:go:


----------



## garyischofield (Feb 7, 2012)

*wow*

I'm thinking something like that would be good for making license plates for the state for say, um ,3-5.( in my town)No sense of humor.


----------



## biggysmalls (Feb 7, 2012)

Hell,I quit burning wood years ago,tires are where the heat is.I just cut wood for fun.


----------



## dancan (Feb 8, 2012)

I think I need help .
I was at a thrift store yesterday and started to laugh while looking at some bowling balls .


----------



## lfnh (Feb 8, 2012)

dancan said:


> I think I need help .
> I was at a thrift store yesterday and started to laugh while looking at some bowling balls .



we gots to know.

did you buy them ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan (Feb 8, 2012)

Well , they were only 3 bucks .


----------



## Ed*L (Feb 8, 2012)

barnumb will be along shortly...... 

His pigs are going to miss that old bowling ball I gave them to push around the pen. To bad I chucked 3 more in the dumpster about a month ago.

Ed


----------



## Vibes (Feb 8, 2012)

Tell Barnumb if he has any trappers in his area and he wants to destroy a woodburner, ask them for any unwanted raccoon carcuses. They'll throw the BTU's and the neighbors will think theres a barbeque goin on.


I joke about bowling all the time, but now the mind is racing thinking about practical uses for bowling balls.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 8, 2012)

Ed*L said:


> barnumb will be along shortly......
> 
> His pigs are going to miss that old bowling ball I gave them to push around the pen. To bad I chucked 3 more in the dumpster about a month ago.
> 
> Ed



When's the hog roast???


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Feb 8, 2012)

Vibes said:


> I joke about bowling all the time, but now the mind is racing thinking about practical uses for bowling balls.



I can't help but think how well those flaming bowling balls would work in a catapult while storming the castle walls!


----------



## barnumb (Feb 8, 2012)

Alright here I am, I had to find a phone booth so I could change in to my Tireman outfit. Clark Kent dont have jack on me....

Gentlemen, You cant be serious about the bowling ball thing. First off THERE IS NOT ENOUGH OF THEM! What are you gonna do? I mean I know we can all come up with 4 or 5 but then what? Are we gonna hide at the bowling alley and steal them from the drunks that stagger out after the league is over? 

An occasional bowling ball or a small TV would be fine if you put the glass front on the old woodburner and want to romance the lil woman.

Tires are where its at. We went canoeing last year and got enough tires from the river to heat all next year. Just waiting on them to season. 

The other thing I have been experimenting with is old car seats. The junk yard will give them to you for almost nothng........


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 8, 2012)

That green stuff that grows on shiawassee river tires takes less time to season if you put used oil on em'...
Just sayin':msp_sneaky:


----------



## lfnh (Feb 8, 2012)

barnumb said:


> Alright here I am, I had to find a phone booth so I could change in to my Tireman outfit. Clark Kent dont have jack on me....
> 
> Gentlemen, You cant be serious about the bowling ball thing. First off THERE IS NOT ENOUGH OF THEM! What are you gonna do? I mean I know we can all come up with 4 or 5 but then what? Are we gonna hide at the bowling alley and steal them from the drunks that stagger out after the league is over?
> 
> ...



the voice of reason. what a relief.
started to wonder if you got lost in that rubber platation.

Question for you Barnumb: don't want to be noisy, but what trial and error methods have you tried on seaoning those river salvage tires ?
It would seem at fist glance that seasonal harvesting is crucial to the process, but there must be much more to it..

Thank you for your attention to these questions.


----------



## lfnh (Feb 8, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That green stuff that grows on shiawassee river tires takes less time to season if you put used oil on em'...
> Just sayin':msp_sneaky:



well, was kinda wondering if wrapping them in black plastic and then tossing them into the ol boxcar would help them pre-cook.


----------



## barnumb (Feb 8, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That green stuff that grows on shiawassee river tires takes less time to season if you put used oil on em'...
> Just sayin':msp_sneaky:



That "Green Stuff" has eliminater my need for newspaper and kindling. Also the green tires kind of blend in with the surroundings.


----------



## barnumb (Feb 8, 2012)

lfnh said:


> well, was kinda wondering if wrapping them in black plastic and then tossing them into the ol boxcar would help them pre-cook.



Season them in the sun. If you have enough they can cut down on your mowing in the summer. Gotta think Green these days...


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 8, 2012)

barnumb said:


> That "Green Stuff" has eliminater my need for newspaper and kindling. Also the green tires kind of blend in with the surroundings.



Ahhhhh.... The high nitrate levels of the Shia sludge makes it flammable!!!! 
Genius... Pure genius...


----------



## lfnh (Feb 8, 2012)

spreading them all around the yard there wouldn't be enough room.

maybe dozing off the 100 acres of 100 yo walnet would make space..

wonder if scrubbing them down with "Simple Green", would aid in seasoning. Course that would be followed with a crankcase oil spraying so they don't dry out to quick anad crack.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 8, 2012)

barnumb said:


> Season them in the sun. If you have enough they can cut down on your mowing in the summer. Gotta think Green these days...



Yes, and much like firewood, as the tires season, they will develop checks and splits in the sidewalls.

Hanging them from a rope is also a time honored method in certain neighborhoods.

I let mine season on plastic (gotta keep em off the ground) at a local dairy farm. The guy feedin the cows takes em down for me when they're ready with the payloader.


----------



## lfnh (Feb 8, 2012)

gotta ask - do ya burn em whole or spilt first ?


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## barnumb (Feb 8, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Yes, and much like firewood, as the tires season, they will develop checks and splits in the sidewalls.
> 
> Hanging them from a rope is also a time honored method in certain neighborhoods.
> 
> I let mine season on plastic (gotta keep em off the ground) at a local dairy farm. The guy feedin the cows takes em down for me when they're ready with the payloader.



I like the way you think.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 8, 2012)

barnumb said:


> I like the way you think.



Anybody got a bunker silo there? Or is it back to the river for you???:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a whole bunch of truck tires, moving them around is biaotch though









I tried to noodle them but the saw just gets all black and starts smoking . Tried the invincible Fiskar X27 ,just bounces off . Hate to leave all those BTU's in the woods.. Any ideas ?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 9, 2012)

WAY off this topic, but SS396's pic struck one of those feeble little corners of my brain.

Out back, I've got a payloader tire about that size. It's use? When I was younger, we burned a lot of slabwood from a local mill. We'd set the bundle of slabs on the tire and start cutting. The tire was a lot easier on chains than the dirt. It actually worked pretty well.


----------



## barnumb (Feb 9, 2012)

Fifelaker said:


> Barnumb I have a bowling ball I will get you for a video. I'm not that far from Bancroft. I would road trip for this.



Deal.


----------



## lfnh (Feb 9, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> WAY off this topic, but SS396's pic struck one of those feeble little corners of my brain.
> 
> Out back, I've got a payloader tire about that size. It's use? When I was younger, we burned a lot of slabwood from a local mill. We'd set the bundle of slabs on the tire and start cutting. The tire was a lot easier on chains than the dirt. It actually worked pretty well.



daam near fell over on that one, LoL.
a real use for junkyard tires.

reps for you tonite!


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 10, 2012)

You all oughta line a room with 'em and when you're done have someone close the door and throw away the key.


----------



## kodiak (Feb 10, 2012)

How do you stack bowling balls?


----------



## Fifelaker (Feb 10, 2012)

kodiak said:


> How do you stack bowling balls?



I take a bunch of styrofoam melt it with gas stack a ball use the napalm I mean chinking goo. Another ball more napal oops goo keep going until you run out of bowling balls. Put the rest of the goo ( I rememberd) in the woodstove inplace of kindling.


----------



## Vibes (Feb 11, 2012)

What bar and chain combo are you using on the car seats?


----------



## logbutcher (Feb 11, 2012)

GD BANJOS.....and more........
Are we the only bulb to know that most vehicle's tires ( not farm, large rigs, etc...) are STEEL BELTED ? Go to it.:bang::bang::bang:


----------



## v8titan (Feb 11, 2012)

logbutcher said:


> GD BANJOS.....and more........
> Are we the only bulb to know that most vehicle's tires ( not farm, large rigs, etc...) are STEEL BELTED ? Go to it.:bang::bang::bang:



Gone are the days of the good old bias ply tires, poly belts as it were. No problem burning them....no remnants left behind. I don't even think there was steel in the bead area way back when.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 11, 2012)

logbutcher said:


> GD BANJOS.....and more........
> Are we the only bulb to know that most vehicle's tires ( not farm, large rigs, etc...) are STEEL BELTED ? Go to it.:bang::bang::bang:



That's the bonus LB, free recyclables every time you dump the ash pan!

I likes me some good old footstompin banjo music!


----------



## logbutcher (Feb 12, 2012)

*ooooooooooooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Piggie, piggie, piggie*. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ngzcaz (Feb 12, 2012)

Every time I drive by and the wind is right,it really stinks bad. This has to be because the chimney is so short. A lot of areas are starting to require new OWB to have an 18 foot chimney. Personally if no one is being bothered I have no problem with it.The problem is to many folks are starting to complain. My suggestion is if you are close to folks burn good clean dry wood. The further folks are from you and you are not bothering anyone be your own judge.[/QUOTE]


Well..... lets face it. No matter how high you make the chimney if there's a downdraft ( bad weather coming ) any chimney including house chimneys are going to end up close to the ground. Wind throws everything out the window so to speak. Sooo... yes, its true, kinda sorta, but not a bonifide solution.


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Feb 13, 2012)

OK......I might as well comment on this buffoonery.

When I burn tires.....I add some Cedar to add a bit of good smell to the black smoke.

I also have tied ropes between the doors of the house and garage........so that you can hold the rope to find your way between them when the wind is light and the smoke is thick.


----------



## myzamboni (Feb 13, 2012)

I throw a can of Fix-a-Flat in with the tires. It helps keep the smoke from blowing flat


----------



## 603doug (Feb 13, 2012)

I throw in a tire now and then just to cover the smell of the pigs


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2013)

Burning tires helps get rid of the teeth and bone.........even some hippies have dental records ya know. :msp_unsure:


----------

